# Sudoku - which app(s) is/are good on the Fire?



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

So I mentioned in another thread that I'm interested in playing Sudoku on the Fire -- I've never played before in any other medium (paper, other devices, etc.), so this would be a first for me. 

Of the apps available, and there are several with good reviews, which ones have y'all who play found to be good? I don't mind having more than one, but if there's just one that'll do me, I'm fine with that too.

Thanks!
Steph


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Sudoku and after getting a couple of free ones to try, I purchased this one



They do have a free version also of that one. I really like this one.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I second Atunah's post.  It really is a great little app and I like that it lets me customize the colors to my liking.  It was a free app of the day a while back.  Maybe they will have it again, although the price of 2.99 is still a good buy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, I third this one. I don't know how many different Sudoku apps I've tried on my iPad/iPhone/Fire/whatever and this is by far my favorite one.ihighly recommend the paid version.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

If i installed Sudoku on mine id never read another book again, already got about 60+ hours on my iphone sudoku!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

So earlier I downloaded the free version of the one Atunah posted -- thanks for the recommendation and confirmations, y'all!  As I suspected, it's the kind of puzzle game that's right up my alley, the only reason I guess I never got into it before is because I'm usually reading.   I only played the first few levels, but it's definitely fun.

Wheeeeeee! Another time waster!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If you need another time wasting puzzle game, try Quell.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Atunah said:


> If you need another time wasting puzzle game, try Quell.


Nice one, I just bought it. This is the kind of relaxing game I like.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Enjoy Sudoku was fun for a while.  But, I had to get rid of it cause I played it WAY too much.  I already have sudoku on my phone and DS.  I don't need it on something else, too.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't found one I really like but then I'm more of a Kakuro guy.

Mike


----------

